# 200 gal



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

how many pygos whould you recomend i put in a 200 gal tank? I have the opportunity to get one for 200$ and I was curious haw many rbp's i could put in it.

thanx


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

what size ?

I say about 10 to 11 overall


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

cool thats not a bad size shaol for a good feeding frenzy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

the demensions are 80 long 25 high and 23 wide


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

juiced said:


> the demensions are 80 long 25 high and 23 wide


 Awesome









I'd say get 10-12 pygo's (my personal preference is a single species shoal - more natural and more predictable), and let nature take its course. Maybe all grow old and big, maybe some of the weaker ones are culled, but you'll end up with an awesome shoal.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

juiced said:


> the demensions are 80 long 25 high and 23 wide


 wow

My 200 is 84long by 24 wide and 24 high ?

7Ft X 2Ft X 2Ft


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

11 terns!!!


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

i want to know where youre getting a 200 gal tank for $200!!!


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

private sale. ill tell you where to look AFTER i have bought it







i don't have it yet


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

12 terns/reds


----------

